
Ubuntu Linux Performance Over the Past Six Years on an Intel Xeon Server - c487bd62
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu1210-1810-xeon
======
phendrenad2
Impossible to look at on mobile. The charts run off the right side of the
screen. Viewing in desktop mode doesn’t seem to work. I’m guessing they’re
trying to use a responsive layout, but they didn’t test articles like this on
mobile. Come on Phoronix.

~~~
ovrkil
I read and viewed everything just fine on my Android. Maybe user error.

~~~
8_hours_ago
The right side of the images are cropped for me on iOS

~~~
linux2647
Confirmed on Chrome on iOS

------
kitotik
Surprised by the decreased socket performance, are sockets not a first-class
citizen anymore? Everyone just went to http?

Anyone have clues as to why this has degraded so much over the years?

~~~
yAnonymous
>The socket activity was hit hard by Spectre/Meltdown patches

Did you even read the article?

~~~
majewsky
> Please don't insinuate that someone hasn't read an article. "Did you even
> read the article? It mentions that" can be shortened to "The article
> mentions that."

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
yAnonymous
I always assumed these guidelines to be more of a joke, as they also say

>Please don't use Hacker News primarily for political or ideological battle.

which HN staff themselves blatantly violate.

~~~
Yetanfou
The Romans had a saying for this: "Quod licet Iovi, non licet bovi". While 20
centuries might have gone since it was coined it still holds true.

Going back to the original assumption that someone did not read the article it
should be noted that socket performance in 18.10 is lower than that in 12.10
even when the spectre/meltdown mitigation is deactivated.

------
yread
Wow how come the results are all over the place? I would've expected a 5% -
10% improvement here or there, but look at this!

[https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu12...](https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu1210-1810-xeon&num=5)

------
et2o
What is exactly is being measured in, for example, the R script? The same code
running in the same modern version of R on Ubuntu 12 and 18? Or is the R
version dating to Ubuntu 12? Or is it contemporaneous for both releases?

I really wish these websites would repeat these 100x or something so we could
get an idea of the variability in the measurements.

~~~
alexeldeib
The versions used are listed in the benchmark image for almost all of the
tests run. Here they are for R.

    
    
        Ubuntu 12: R v2.15.1 (2012-06-22)
        Ubuntu 16: R v3.5.1  (2018-07-02)

